# 338 Question



## ncozzolino (Oct 8, 2004)

This is probably a stupid question but I just need to know. Is it possible to use a .338 um in a .338 mag? I've been trying to figure it out by researching online but I can't find a straight answer. Thanks!!

:sniper:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

lets say: its not a good idea.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

There are very few guns where it is safe to use a type of ammunition not meant specifically for it, and I've never heard such things about a 338. If you have a long peice of string, a big rock, and a gun you dont mind sacraficing I say more power to you, otherwise I cant suggest it.


----------



## ncozzolino (Oct 8, 2004)

That is what I figured....thanks!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The answer would be no.

338 Win Mag is a belted case that is 2.500" in length

338 Ultra Mag is a belt-less case that is 2.750" in length

It won't workie too good. 

:beer:

huntin1


----------

